# new motherboard = reinstall? [SOLVED]

## reksav

i just upgraded my motherboard from a cheap biostar to a gigabyte p35c-ds3r ... obviously gentoo wont boot anymore, how would i get it going again without having to start from scratch?Last edited by reksav on Wed Feb 20, 2008 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi reksav,

I'd suggest getting "rescuecd".

Once started mount the harddrive on /mnt/gentoo.

Fire up "mc" and you can browse the /var/log files.

They might contain info as to what went wrong.

You can also use mc to browse the rescuecd files.

That way you can find out about the hardware etc.

Rescuecd is based on Gentoo!

I am assuming that you didn't upgrade the processor.

Gerard.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

reksav,

Providing the CPUs are backwards compatible. That is code for the old PC will run on the new one, you only need remake the kernel.

If the CPUs are not code compatible, you will have to reinstall.

If its just a kernel update, do this and rebuild your kernel in the normal way.

You will soon know about code compatibility. if bash crashes at the chroot step or make menuconfig fails.

----------

## asturm

My Gentoo installation has seen various mainboards, CPUs (x86_64 all the time) and GPUs. Build the new kernel (-modules) needed for the P35 in advance and don't forget to make it a second boot entry in grub. As long as you stay inside the same architecture it'll work. This is not Windows after all.  :Wink: 

----------

## reksav

well i went in, changed the settings needed in the kernel for the new chipsets and all, but now my trouble is with the old board i had 3 ide devices, 2 harddrives (1 gentoo, 1 xp) and a cdrom... this board only had 1 ide plu so i had to lose the xp drive... i then installed xp on an existing ntfs partion on the gentoo drive and so it took away the grub boot. after i rebuilt the kernel i tried to reinstall grub to the mbr with...

```
# grub

> find /boot/grub/stage1

> root (hd0,0)

> setup (hd0)

> quit

# reboot

```

now everything it kicked back looked like it worked, i saw no errors, yet it still goes straight to xp so im not sure where to go from here   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

reksav,

You installed grub on the MBR of the wrong drive or your BIOS has boot sector virus protection turned on or you are booting from the other drive.

----------

## reksav

i have 2 drives, 1 is just storage and has no bootable systems on it, the other has multiple partitions for xp/linux for some reason my bios has the storage drive as the first on the priority list and wont let me change it for some reason. reinstall is looking more and more inevitable.   :Confused: 

----------

## reksav

a bit more tinkering and i was able to get the boot order swapped and now i get grub, when gentoo tries to load i get...

```
Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde2" or unknown-block(2,0).

Kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (2,0)
```

to make things a bit more difficult my live cd wont boot graphical (wrong video driver loads for my 8800gts and im a complete tool when it comes to live cds) so getting system information to you guys is a bit more of a hassle (atleast the copy/paste ways i know how)

edit: i was able to get the vesa driver started, so if theres any sys info that might be helpful please let me know   :Very Happy: 

----------

## reksav

ok well i just remembered the lspci command   :Embarassed:  and saw that i needed the jmicron chipset support (says nothing about jmicron on the box/paper work for the board) so now she boots, graphical even... but i cant get a net connection, which driver should i be including?

```
gentoo@livecd ~ $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

05:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

05:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

gentoo@livecd ~ $ 
```

i know its a realtek driver but i cant seem to get the right on (i have all included at the moment and non seem to be doing it)

----------

## reksav

connection switched to eth1 from eth0, alls well. thanks guys   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asturm

Always nice to see another problem solved.  :Wink: 

----------

